# Buying a backdrop stand today.  Any last-minute recommendations?



## keith204 (Feb 14, 2008)

Priorities, in order of priority:

Portable
Inexpensive
Well-Built
I put 'well-built' last becuase I have a tight budget, and I really need a portable one to take with me to use outdoors next weekend.  It looks like the ones in my price range ($100-150) have a lot of reviews as being a little flimsy.  I will be using primarily 10x20ft backdrops.  I currently have a black one and a white one...they're basically huuuugee sheets.  Not real sure where I will go in the future, as I am just starting out with the backdrop thing.

Anyway, any ideas?  What stands do you use?


----------



## JerryPH (Feb 14, 2008)

There was a PDF out there somewhere showing how to buildyour own backdrop from PVC tubing... wish I had kept the link.  Anyways it was relatively stable, VERY portable and by looking at it, quite well built.  It was also under $75 if I recall correctly?


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 14, 2008)

I bought a Dynatran backdrop stand from Amvonacom.  It was less than $100 (plus shipping).  

It's very portable, it came with a travel bag and packs up very nicely.  It's quite sturdy, the stands are basically heavy duty light stands.  It's not 'top of the line' and if anything, the tension knobs might be the weak link...but for the price, I think it's still a great product and I won't hesitate to recommend it.

You can also get similar products at B&H or Adorama etc.  

You could even just buy two light stands and make your own cross bar...but for the price, I think it's worth it to just buy the whole kit with the travel bag.


----------



## keith204 (Feb 14, 2008)

http://www.amvona.com/?page=shop/flypage&view=1&product_id=2749

is this the one you have?  Now, the question is... silver, or black?


----------



## keith204 (Feb 14, 2008)

I just read resellerratings and got scared...

http://www.resellerratings.com/store/amvona

Maybe i'll stick with trusty ol' B&H.  Can't go wrong with B&H.


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 14, 2008)

That's close enough to what I have...I don't remember the model number and I don't really know the difference between their different models.

My product was fine...but it looks like their customer service isn't very good.  That's why I suggested looking at the big stores...you can get pretty much the same product for the same price.  I don't even remember why I bought mine there...just trying them out, I guess.

Don't forget to use the links at the top of this site, when you go to B&H or Adorama.


----------



## Johnboy2978 (Feb 14, 2008)

I got this one from Adorama: 
http://www.adorama.com/PFBDSK.html

I had tried the PVC route before deciding to shell out some cash.  It worked, but it was flimsy and I couldn't really justify charging people who would come over and see PVC and ask them to spend a few hundred $ on pictures.  I never used PVC for a paid session but did use it around the house.  I'm lucky I never knocked my daughter out with it.  It's a good idea if you are using something like 2" diameter, but the 10-12' span is where the problem lies.


----------



## keith204 (Feb 14, 2008)

I found this JTL
http://www.adorama.com/JTB1012.html
looks pretty good, great reviews, looks nice, etc.

Now I'm looking into a white seamless roll.  I see a #28 and a #50.  What do the numbers mean?


----------



## keith204 (Feb 14, 2008)

Johnboy2978 said:


> I got this one from Adorama:
> http://www.adorama.com/PFBDSK.html
> 
> I had tried the PVC route before deciding to shell out some cash.  It worked, but it was flimsy and I couldn't really justify charging people who would come over and see PVC and ask them to spend a few hundred $ on pictures.  I never used PVC for a paid session but did use it around the house.  I'm lucky I never knocked my daughter out with it.  It's a good idea if you are using something like 2" diameter, but the 10-12' span is where the problem lies.



Out of Stock...


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 14, 2008)

You are going to use a seamless roll....outside?  Good luck with that.  I'd just go with a fabric sheet.


----------



## keith204 (Feb 14, 2008)

I went with an Impact brand from BH (using link up top of course) and it cost $99.  It had 4.5/5 reviews.  The hits against it were complaints about the bar sagging when a heavy roll was on it.  Due to this, and Big Mike's practical and useful sarcasm, I'll probably hold off on the rolls for now.  If I use them, they would be used in my "studio" and I could find a less-portable, more-durable system for that.

Well thanks for the help!


----------



## Holy Ghosted (Feb 14, 2008)

Never mind I did not read your post above sorry maybe some one else will find it use full in a search ha
I got this one http://www.canogacamera.com/detail.aspx?ID=35478 it is a little above your price range 190 I think and they always say out of stock because they are nest to the distributer or so they told me when I ordered mine and it took them one day to ship. this thing is huge and built like a tank. and can hold 12x24 canvas without a problem and never wavers. it is also here http://www.adorama.com/PFBDSK.html


----------



## TCimages (Feb 14, 2008)

I just picked this up:
http://www.adorama.com/BMSSPSP.html?searchinfo=savage&item_no=3


----------



## SpeedTrap (Feb 14, 2008)

I just built one from two light stands ($30 each) and an extendable closet bar from home depot( $14). works great, it is stable and I take it out all the time so it is very portable. One of the best things is that when i am back in my studio I have a mount so the bar just mounts on the wall and the stands go in the closet untill I need them next.


----------



## 97desmoSP (Sep 22, 2010)

Hey guys, I want a portable change room and I'm trying to figure out the best route. The max dimensions for this change room will be 8' x8'. It should be light and portable. 

I was looking into pipe and drape system, like they use in trade shows but it's tough to find and can be expensive. Then I thought of using two back drop kits and finding (if such a thing is available) two cross bars with hardware.

With either system, I can buy the drapery separate. I'm in BC and would prefer buying something in Canada to save on shipping. I'd really like to hear your suggestions.

Thanks


----------



## k10387 (Sep 22, 2010)

If your going to be using this backgrond stand outside, you may want to order some sandbags too for the days that theres a little breeze.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 22, 2010)

> Hey guys, I want a portable change room and I'm trying to figure out the best route. The max dimensions for this change room will be 8' x8'. It should be light and portable.
> 
> I was looking into pipe and drape system, like they use in trade shows but it's tough to find and can be expensive. Then I thought of using two back drop kits and finding (if such a thing is available) two cross bars with hardware.
> 
> ...


You could use backdrop stands/heavy duty light stands, or something along the lines of what you mentioned...the trade show stands etc.  
Or you could put something together with PVC pipe & fittings. 

You might also consider a 'camping' tent.  They come in just about any size and are easy to set up and pack around.


----------



## Mike_E (Sep 22, 2010)

The tent gets my vote.  It's made for this along with the fact that it won't look like it's something cobbled together with spare parts and a 12 pack.


----------



## 97desmoSP (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks for the tips.

Big Mike - where is the best place in Canada to buy used commercial gear? Is there any place in Vancouver that you would recommend?

Thanks


----------

